# classic formula 1 or indy in h0 scale : any good looking solution ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I'd love to create a classic indy/formula one racing class for my track. I mean classic cars, like ferrari shark nose, cooper climax, etc...

I know we can find some aurora slimline chassis and bodies repros. But, to be honest, IMHO it's not good looking, the cars are quite "deformed". 


I found that WRENN 152 made great looking "cigar racers" in the past, not really h0 slot racing, but little enough to be compatible with our tracks. The cars are really good looking with realistic shape, but they are rare and expensive.

So, I'm wondering if any wizzards here had the same idea, and found good solutions, even scratch building. I 'd really appreciate references and pictures :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Roger Corrie, VaBeachRog made the shark nose and some other F1 bodies for the slimline chassis.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The RRR Brabhm for the slimline is on my list. I've got a supply of NOS chassis and parts. Just waiting to have the skill and time to paint them. Or find a painter that can do them justice.

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/repco.htm

This is easily my favorite racing era. I watch the Goodwood reunion every time it is on my HD cable channel. It is a thrill to see the 1:1 cars that many of the T-Jets are modeled after.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Future Projects*

I'm playing around with the idea of using the new AFX Mega-G and the AW Super III chassis to build some classic F-1 Indy cars from. I was researching an early McLaren (1970?) F-1 and some of the Lotus Indy cars like the turbines or Jim Clark cars. This is very early stages, which means I'm making lots of drawings and building a "chassis cover" to see how low and how close to scale I can get these designs. BTW, a chassis cover is my way of building a box or series of boxes around a given chassis that will ensure I get clearance for any new body design. The Mega-G is by far the most narrow and low, not to mention that great wheelbase. The wheelbase is the attraction to the Super III as well. If I can pull some of this together between my other projects, I'll post some prototype designs up here for scrutiny and suggestions.

Thanks
-Paul
Speed Inc


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

@paul :

I can't wait to see your creations ! it's really something I want to race on my h0 track. Of course, I could run some classic scalex on my 1/32 track, but my favorite scale is h0, so I want to be able to run most of my favorites cars and periods.

One problem I see with the mega G chassis, will be the wheels. You'll have to find some wired narrow wheels to match the real thing. You've got ideas for that ?


@twolf : these cars bodies looks good, the result is better than some indy tjet bodies I 've seen before. But the problem (regardless to the difficulty to find slimlines chassis with a decent price) is RRR doesn't want to ship to france


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*The Wheels and Tires...*

That's been my snag in getting started, was coming up with a wheel tire combo that looks good and is still functional. I truly envy the 1/32 scale with everything that is available or can be found a bit easier. I want the tires to rise above the beltline of the bodies like the 1:1 cars. I'm still working on some options for that part. No where close to giving up, if I can't find it, I'll make...eventually!

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see your progress !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Up ? 

waiting for Paul news, anyone knows good adresses for bodies of the quality of the RRR brabam ? (as I said, RRR refuse to ship his stuff to France)

BTW, I didn't find anything on VaBeachRog products anywhere ???


thanks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Considering how long the Mega chassis has been out I thought we would be flooded with stuff for it by now


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess I'll have to build my own old formula ones ! the problem is the chassis, because the old f1 were really narrow.

i've got micro motors (used in cell phones), I'm wondering if I could do anything with that...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Don't think they have the torque and durability.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Perhaps with carrera go motors ? It's too bad, I sold a lot of carrera go stuff (plenty of motors) last year. 

Or...I wait for a resin caster to create cool bodies ^^

wrenn 152 are really what I'm looking for...but these are a way too expensive.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

demether said:


> Up ?
> 
> waiting for Paul news, anyone knows good adresses for bodies of the quality of the RRR brabam ? (as I said, RRR refuse to ship his stuff to France)
> 
> ...


You can find Roger Corrie's cars on the Yahoo Group, HOSLOTCARCASTING.
He has plenty of pics posted there and some contact info. He makes a mean looking Ferrari Sharknose 166 and a Porsche F-1 among others.

I'm still measuring and trying to figure out the wheel tire arrangement for older F-1/Indy bodies. I'm finishing up a couple of "in progress" sculptures of the Lola T-70 coupe, Chaparral 2F and 1967 Dodge Charger. I'm also considering a McLaren M6B that I started a while back and needs to finished.

I have some good reference photos of the mid to late 60's Indy cars and I have also looked at the Shadow DN1 and 1971 McLaren as starting points for a Mega-G body. This will take me a while, but it has peaked my interest so that will keep me motivated! I'll post as I go, but I need to clear the work bench of these other projects before I dig into this full steam.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot  I'll see that.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*McLaren*

Here is a M6B hybrid I did a couple years ago in resin. This is on a Tyco Pan chassis. I will be making the master to fit a Mega-G this fall.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*indy vintage*

I will be also working on the Indy cars from the very early 80's. The March and the Penske PC series. I was thinking of a version from the mid-70's too. All for the 1.7" AFX chassis.


In regards to the 50-60's F1, the tires are the main problem as stated above. Someone makes those puppies, and I'm sure there will be all sorts of vintage open wheel bodies made.

Gar


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't find any pics of sharknose and things like that on the yahoo group...and it seems the website of Roger Corrie is closed too, so every photo of the sharnose or the cooper mini has disappeared. 

Making the tires is not a real problem. Making a mould to make silicone tires is technicaly and $$$ affordable.

The real problem is the rims ! all old indy/grand prix "cigars" have big wired wheels. I heard that Roger used some RRR wire fronts wheels.

I guess, the best solution should be : 

slimline tjet chassis
big custom wired wheels
1/64 (afx-type scale) body


THe problem of usual indy tjets is that they want to reproduce 1/72-1/76 typical tjet scale car, so the car shape is heavily modified to fit. I'm sure the solution is to use the tjet chassis to do a 1/64 (or less, like 1/50) scale car. So the widht of the chassis should be not so important.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are some standard TJET grand prix cars the wheels are JW's Indy Car wheels with cast inserts and the ferrari has RRR wire wheels two sets of fronts


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are some slimline cars
68 Lotus








Ferrari Sharknose









Lotus 25 and BRM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Roger, 


all your cars are really good looking, but the slimline versions are just PERFECT ! it is exactly what I'm searching for.

So, I have two questions (or three...) : 

DO you sell resin kits of it ? 

what wheels (rims and tires) do you use on the slimline chassis versions ? 

do you plan to make new models in future ? 

do you know a good adress for cheap slimline chassis ? 

thank you a lot, regards (I'll contact you via PM eventualy, if you sell some kits)


dimitri


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

demether said:


> @paul :
> One problem I see with the mega G chassis, will be the wheels. You'll have to find some wired narrow wheels to match the real thing. You've got ideas for that ?
> 
> 
> @twolf : these cars bodies looks good, the result is better than some indy tjet bodies I 've seen before. But the problem (regardless to the difficulty to find slimlines chassis with a decent price) is RRR doesn't want to ship to france


 
RRR wire wheel fronts an vincents in the A depth with slimline or hot rod front tires give you the 60's look and feel. The Alpina, Chromada and Halibrand when painted and the ATS all work for the 60s time period. JW's indy wheels with resin inserts also work well I mad my inserts from a 1/87 Grand Prix plastic model kit I found.

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I wish I could hang out more but job and family won't allow it for now

Roger Corrie


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> I wish I could hang out more but job and family won't allow it for now



 Frustrating, since I don't know any good source for this type of bodies, except the RRR brabam... 

but could you cast a couple of existing bodies, some day (I'm not in hurry, BTW) ? 


thanks, 

dimitri


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

demether said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> 
> all your cars are really good looking, but the slimline versions are just PERFECT ! it is exactly what I'm searching for.
> ...


Best place to buy slim-lines is Lucky Bob or Jag Hobbies online.

There are no TJET chassis listed at Lucky Bobs I emailed to see what s up JAG has them listed.

Note Luck Bobs doesen't have any

http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/aurora_cars_cart.htm

I will put you on the list for some kits when I get time to start casting again.

I have the Ferrari Sharknose, Lotus 25, BRM P57 and BRM P60 and a McClaren MD4 that I have to finish the rear end attachment that will have the oil tank, tranny and exhaust pipes.

Wheels and Tires the Vincent A depth which you can get from MEV and the RRR wire wheels (Fronts) all fit the readed tire that comes with the slim-lines or the hot rod fronts. Good rear wheels for racing are the Penn Valley 

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm

The 1201s also their is an American Line Tire and Heisters that are basically the same tire. Wizzard carries the PVT also JW has a very nice indy tire and dual flange wheels that wou can look at different diecast for wheels that can be used as inserts.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot for this complete answer !

I'll send you a PM now, to give you my email adress, so you'll be able to contact me when you'll cast kits again.

Regards, 


Dimitri


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*where can I find those JW indy wheels?*

Roger, where is the source of the JW indy wheels?
I don't know that mfg.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

JW's TJET Speed Parts

http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm

PN is WO5 

JW's T-Jet .250 PRO HotRod/Indy Double Flange Rear Wheels


W05-D- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange Black Wheels - $2.75pair. 
W05-N- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange White Wheels - $2.75 pair. 
W05-A- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange Aluminum Wheels - $2.95 pair. 
W05-B- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange Brass Wheels - $2.95 pair. 


W05P-D- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange Black Wheels - $2.95pair. 
W05P-N- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange White Wheels - $2.95 pair. 
W05P-A- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange Aluminum Wheels - $3.25 pair. 
W05P-B- JW's .250 Dia. Double Flange Brass Wheels - $3.25 pair.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

???that link takes me to an internet service?..nothing about slot car parts????


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I fixed it try it now

Roger Corrie


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

fastlap said:


> Here is a M6B hybrid I did a couple years ago in resin. This is on a Tyco Pan chassis. I will be making the master to fit a Mega-G this fall.


Fastlap, Nice looking M6. I did the winged version a while back, sold it and now I'm regretting it big time!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*M6*

very, very nice!!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I bump that topic too ! If anyone has new infos about "cigar shaped" f1/indy classics...it should be great


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a mint aurora body and a nos dune buggy chassis on ebay ends on sun.


----------

